# LOUD



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

P U S H I N    S P L


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Jeebus, There's some serious SPL on that Rascal scooter...


----------



## bigdr2k (May 5, 2009)

Wow thats crazy.


----------



## FFRob2001 (May 25, 2009)

nice


----------



## gabby (Feb 9, 2009)

very very nice, i want one of this


----------



## Ed Lester (Aug 5, 2008)

meh, not a real car.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Ed. Im with you. Cool but not a car. If I were in the front planting flowers maybe?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Not seen this trick before - Talk Audio Forums


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

i like the digital designs toilet enclosure best


----------

